# لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟



## nonogirl89 (5 يونيو 2008)

ا*لتثاؤب* هو حركه لاارداية تتضمن تفاعلات بين العقل والجسم , تجعلنا نفتح أفواهنا 
والاستنشاق بعمق مع امتداد لعضلات الفك والصدر . 


*لماذا نتثاءب ؟؟ *
سبب التثاؤب لازال مجهولا , كما انه يعتبر لغز حير العلم والعلماء . 
ولكن هناك بعض النظريات التي تشرح سبب التثاؤب : 

*النظرية الأولى (وهي الأكثر شيوعا) :* 
وهي إننا عندما نكون في حالة تعب او ارهاق يكون التنفس أبطأ مما هو عليه في الوضع
الطبيعي , لذلك اجسامنا تبدأ بأخذ كميه قليلة من الاوكسجين (لان النفس صار بطيء) . 
لذا عندما نتثاءب يتم جلب كميه كبيرة من الاوكسجين الى الدم وإخراج ثاني أكسيد الكربون 
من الدم . والقصد من هذه النظرية اننا نبدأ بالتثاؤب إذا نقص مستوى الاوكسجين في الدم . 
ولكن اظهرت الدراسات انه مهما كانت مستويات الاوكسحين في الدم فانك سوف تتثاءب , وانه
مهما سحبت كميه كبيرة من الاوكسجين او اخرجت كميه من ثاني اكسيد الكربون فان ذلك لن
يحد من التثاؤب . 
اذا هذه النظرية من الممكن ان لا تكون صحيحة . 

*النظرية الثانية :* 
وهي ربما ان الرئتين تحتاجان للامتداد (وهذا ربما يوضح لماذا التثاؤب يرتبط في اغلب الأحيان بامتداد عضلات أخرى ) . 
والبعض يعتقد ان التثاؤب رد فعل وقائي لإعادة توزيع المادة شبه الدهنية (Surfactant) لحفظ
الرئتين من الشد السطحي وبقائهما دهنيتان . 

*النظرية الثالثة :* 
ان التثاؤب يعتبر وسيلة لاشعار الآخرين بالملل او التعب (كما في الابتسامة لاشعارهم بانك
سعيد او البكاء بأنك حزين)او اشارة لتغيير النشاط . 

ذكر الدكتور جيمس اندرسون الاختصاصي النفسي في جامعة ستير لينغ في اسكتلندا : 
التثاؤب جزء من النشاط المتزامن للمجموعة . مثلا لو كانت هناك مجموعة تجلس حول نار 
المعسكر وتثاءب قائد المجموعة فان ذلك يعد بمثابة إشارة للآخرين بأنه حان وقت التغيير أو أنه
حان وقت النوم . 

*:: فوائد التثاؤب ::* 

1) يجبر المرء على استنشاق كمية إضافية من الهواء ، ونتيجة ذلك يتفتَّح المزيد من الحويصلات الرئوية ( Pulmonary Vesicular ) التي لا تتفتح بالتنفس العادي. 
وبهذا يجدد الهواء في تلك الحويصلات وينشط عملها . 
2) اظهرت دراسة جديدة ان التثاؤب يؤدي الى تغيير في النشاط ويعد الدماغ والجسد للعمل.
وأعلن الدكتور روبرت بروفنس استاذ علم النفس بجامعة ماريلاند والذي قام بتحليل معلومات
عن التثاؤب توفرت له من البشر ومن حيوانات الغوريلا أن التثاؤب الجيد يعد صاحبه ليؤدي أداءً 
جيداً فهو ينشط الدماغ حيث يعمل على زيادة ضغط الدم وضربات القلب.لذلك يقوم أبطال الأولمبياد بالتثاؤب قبل دخول المنافسات ويتثاءب المظليون قبل القفز كما يتثاءب الطلاب قبل الامتحانات. 

3) كما أن التثاؤب يعصر كيسي الدمع الملحقين بالعينين عصراً قوياً فيجدد ما فيهما من مفرزات ،
ويطرد ما قد يكون تراكم فيهما من أملاح ، وبهذا يمنع انسداد قنوات الدمع. 

4) توصل باحثان امريكيان إلى ان التثاؤب يعد جزءا أساسياً من المراحل الطبيعية لتطور رئتي
الجنين . ايضا درس ريتشارد روبرتس من مركز التشخيص الجنيني والجيني في سيجنل ماونتن
بولاية تنسي الامريكية تسجيلا يستمر ساعة كاملة لمجموعة من صور المسح فوق الصوتي 
الملتقطة لبعض الأجنة التي يتوقع ولادتها بمشكلات صحية, وقد اظهرت هذه الصور ان الجنين
يبدأ بالتثاؤب والتعرض لنوبات الفواق ابتداء من الاسبوع الحادي عشر من فترة الحمل. ويعتقد
كل من روبرتس وزميله ويل بلاكبرن من مركز جرينوود لعلم الوراثة والجينات في ساوث كارولينا 
ان هذه الافعال اللا إرادية تساعد على تخفيف الضغط في الرئتين وتفريغ شبكات الانسجة التي
يمكن ان تؤدي إلى انسداد المجاري الهوائية, فتفرز رئتا الجنين سائلا يتركب منه البول والسائل المخاطي الذي يحيط بالجنين في الرحم, واذا لم يرتشح هذا السائل في الرئة, فان المجاري 
الهوائية ستتمدد وتتأذى, ولذلك فان الاجنة التي تعاني من اعاقة خلقية تمنع نفاذ السائل,
يولدون برئات مشوهة. 

*:: حقائق عن التثاؤب ::*

- متوسط المدة التي تستغرقها عملية التثاؤب ست ثوان وفقا لبحث الدكتور بروفنس . 
- التثاؤب متماثل فليس هناك نصف تثاؤب ولا تثاؤب سريع أو بطيء . 
- التثاؤب يتم بواسطة سلسلة معينة من النشاط العصبي العضلي . 
- معدل نبضات القلب يمكن ان يرتفع الى 30% أثناء التثاؤب . 
- 55% من الناس سيبدأ بالتثاؤب بعد خمس دقائق من رؤية شخص يتثاءب . 
وهذا ما يفسر ان التثاؤب معدي , على سبيل المثال لو كنت في قاعه دراسية وتثاءبت , راقب 
ماذا سيحصل للطلاب الذين بجانبك . 

*:: حادثه بسيطة عن التثاؤب ::*

افتتحت فنانة شيلية معرضاً يشتمل فقط على ست صور لفتاة وهي تتثاءب. وتقول الفنانة كارولينا
دبلبيانو انها كانت ترغب في معرفة رد الفعل الذي يبديه الناس تجاه الصور. 
وأضافت ان معظم الناس دخلوا في حالة لا ارادية من التثاؤب - مفيدة بأن هذه هي فكرة 
المعرض وصرحت كارولينا لصحيفة لاس التيماس توتيسياس: "خطرت لي فكرة هذا المعرض 
عندما تحققت من أن التثاؤب يداهم الناس بمجرد ان يرى احدهم شخصاً آخر وهو يتثاءب، حتى
وان كان المتثائب شخصاً في صورة فوتوغرافية. ووصفت كارولينا هذه الظاهرة بأنها سخيفة 
عندما يتأملها المرء؛ وقالت انها "شبيهة بأن تنزف عندما ترى صورة شخص ينزف دماً". 
وأشارت كارولينا إلى انه ما ان تم عرض الصور حتى شرع زوار معرض انيمال غالري في
التثاؤب. وأردفت قائلة: "انه من المضحك جداً ان تشاهد الجميع وهم يتثاءبون فالأمر أشبه 
ما يكون بسلسلة؛ وفي نهاية المطاف تجد الناس منقسمين بين متثائب وضاحك".

*المعنى الخفى ! *

 هناك قول ماثور يؤكد أن المتثائب الجيد يصيب 7 أخرون بعدواه . وقد تمكن الامريكى روبيرت بروفين ، استاذ علم النفس فى جامعة ماريلاند ، من تثبيت هذا القول عبر سلسة من التجارب أجراها على طلابة ، لقد أرغمهم على مشاهده شريط فيديو عن التثاؤب ودون ملاحظاتة . فتبين له ان الرؤية تؤدى دورا أساسيا فى نقل العدوى . بيدن ان مشاهده فم يتثاءب لا يثير اى رده فعل عند الآخر ، اذا كان باقى وجة المتثائب مغطى بقناع.

 من المعروف أيضا أن الأطفال وقبل سن العامين . لا يتأثرون بتثاؤب الآخرين . 
والسبب يعود الى ان العدوى تنتقل من خلال الفص الجبهى غير المتكون بعد عند الأطفال فى تلك السن.

  وبعيدا عن الانسان ، نرى ان ظاهرة عدوى التثاؤب توجد فقط عند القردة . فهى تشكل نظاما من التواصل يخفف من حده التوترات عند المجموعة وينسق نشاطاتها. فالتثاؤب قد يعنى ضرورة الانتقال الى موضوع آخر.

 نتثاءب فى الوقت المناسب : يقول الطبيب الباحث فالوسنسكى ان 90 فى المئة من البشر يؤكدون انهم يتثاءبون بين مرة الى 15 مرة يوميا، وعندما يتخطى العدد العشرين مرة ، فهذا يعنى ان المتثائب يعيش كمن اصيب باعاقة ، ليس على الصعيد الجسدى او الطبى انما على صعيد المجتمع . 

 فى بعض الحالات يتراوح عدد التثاؤبات بين 5 و 6 فى الدقيقة الواحدة . وفى حالة زاد العدد عن وتيرته المعتادة فإن هذه الحالة تشير الى وجود مشكلات فى الجهاز العصبى.
  فى الحالات غير المرضية يبلغ التثاؤب ذروتة فى أوقات محددة . لقد اعترف 75 فى المئة ممن شملتهم الدراسة بأنهم يتثاءبون كثيرا فى الصباح فى اثناء تمددهم . وقال 50 فى المئة إنهم يتثاءبون فى نهاية النهار فى حين ان اكثر من 30 فى المئة يفلعون ذلك بعد الأكل . فى الواقع ، يبدو ان الجميع يتثاءب فى الصباح وعند الظهر وفى المساء.

*ولكن السؤال ، هل هناك من يتثاءب أكثر من غيرة ؟* 
 ليس بالتحديد ، فعند بعض أجناس القرود ، ينحصر التثاؤب بالذكر البالغ المسيطر على المجموعة . فى المقابل ، يتثاءب الانسان بشكل ديمقراطى. اذ لا تنحصر هذه العملية فى فئة معينة . عملية التثاؤب تبدأ فى رحم الأم ولا تتوقف إلا مع انتهاء العمر.
  لا يوجد ما هو عالمى وموحد اكثر من عملية التثاؤب لكن ثمة حالات معينة تولد او تتسبب فى التثاؤب اكثر من غيرها . مثل الحمل عند النساء والشعور بالشبع او فى فترة الصيام . اضافة الى اختيار الوقت غير المناسب للتنقل والسفر والشعور بالغثيان.


----------



## صوت الرب (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟*

نعستيني ... أنا رايح أنام ههههههههههههه
معلومات رائعة و جديدة
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟*



صوت الرب قال:


> نعستيني ... أنا رايح أنام ههههههههههههه
> معلومات رائعة و جديدة
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب تصبح على السرير بقى:a4:
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على الردود الجميلة والتشجيع الدائم ياصوت الرب
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟*

رااااااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## faris sd4l (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟*

*نعستينا بهالموضوع ههههههههههه ربنا يباركك معلومات مفيدة*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا
> مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على المعلومات
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*مرسى ياباشا على الرد
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟*



faris sd4l قال:


> *نعستينا بهالموضوع ههههههههههه ربنا يباركك معلومات مفيدة*​



*طب تصبح على خير بقى:a4:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى جدا على المرور والرد
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## beshoy+ (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟*

*حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكي  يا nonogirl89  
وأنا بقرأ الموضوع أتثاؤب  هو الموضوع معدي كــــــــــــــــــمان بس بجد موضوع متكامل ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## ميرنا (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟*

ربنا يسامحك يا بتاعت المقالب انتى طب حاطة الصورة ليه ​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟*

معلومات مفيدة جدا يا نون جيرل

بس الموضوع والصورة بتساعد على النوم جامد :a4: نيااااااااااااااااوم مش عارف انا لسة صاحى .... منك لله


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟*



beshoy+ قال:


> *حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليكي  يا nonogirl89
> وأنا بقرأ الموضوع أتثاؤب  هو الموضوع معدي كــــــــــــــــــمان بس بجد موضوع متكامل ربنا يعوضك*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هى الصورة بس عاملة شغل جامد:a4:
ميرسى على المرور الجميل والرد يابيشوى
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> ربنا يسامحك يا بتاعت المقالب انتى طب حاطة الصورة ليه ​



*عشان اعمل مقلب
هههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى ايه اللى مصحيكى اصلا:smil8:
يلا روحى نامى

حمشة انا بقى:t30:
ميرسى على البركة الكبيرة والرد ياميرنا
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> معلومات مفيدة جدا يا نون جيرل
> 
> بس الموضوع والصورة بتساعد على النوم جامد :a4: نيااااااااااااااااوم مش عارف انا لسة صاحى .... منك لله



*على فكرة انا مش نون جيرل
انا نونوووووووووووووووو
ههههههههههههه
ايه رايك فى الصورة بقى تنعس صح
يلا كل واحد ينجر ينام 

ميرسى على الرد والدعوة 
منك لله:t30:
هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## just member (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟*

*لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟* 
الجواب بسيط 
علشان عايز انام 
مش صعبة يعنى 
ومش مستهلة كل الكلام دة 
واحد بيتثائب يبقى اكيد عايز ينام 
مفهومة يعنى 
اوكى 
واحد بيتثائب يبقى عايز ايييييية؟؟؟
هاااا
لحقتنى تنسى
بقولك عايز ينام 
...
شطورة كدة انتى شطورة
طبعا ان كل دة برخم عليكى لكن فعلا موضوعك فى منتهى الجمال والافادة فى منتهى الروعة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
ويديم علينا تواصلك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## nonogirl89 (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟*
> الجواب بسيط
> علشان عايز انام
> مش صعبة يعنى
> ...



*الصراحة مش عارفين يادكتور جوجو كننا هنعمل ايه من غير علم سيادتك الغزير:t9:

ميرسى على المرور الجميل ياجوجو
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## حزين (12 يونيو 2008)

كل الكلام دة غلط*غلط


----------



## just member (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟*

()​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟*



> كل الكلام دة غلط*غلط


ما هى الجزئية التى تراها خطأ ؟


----------



## وليم تل (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟*

بصراحة نونو
الصورة لم تجعلنى اتثائب لانى
لاحظت اصابتة بفطريات على لسانة
المفروض تعالجية قبل ما تجبية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على المعلومات القيمة
مودتى​


----------



## مديون للمسيح (15 يونيو 2008)

*معلومات هايله*


----------



## sara A (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟*

ميرسى على الموضوع
بس أنا أتاوبت كتير وأنا بقرأه
أنا حاسه أنى نمت :a4::a4::heat:


----------



## جيلان (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*نومتينى يا بت و انا نازلة هههههههههههه​*


----------



## kalimooo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: لماذا التثاؤب ؟؟؟؟؟*



nonogirl89 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب تصبح على السرير بقى:a4:
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى على الردود الجميلة والتشجيع الدائم ياصوت الرب
> ربنا يباركك*​





*
في خطورة لم تذكريا 
ممكن تخش ذبابة ولااي حاجة
هانعمل بالواد
هههههههههههههههه
شكرا" اخت نون
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## قلم حر (26 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع قيم .
شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## tamav maria (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*ما هو التثاؤب ؟؟*

ما هو التثاؤب ؟؟ 

التثاؤب هو حركه لاارداية تتضمن تفاعلات بين العقل والجسم , تجعلنا نفتح أفواهنا والاستنشاق بعمق مع امتداد لعضلات الفك والصدر . 
لماذا نتثاءب ؟؟ 

سبب التثاؤب لازال مجهولا , كما انه يعتبر لغز حير العلم والعلماء . 
ولكن هناك بعض النظريات التي تشرح سبب التثاؤب : 


النظرية الأولى (وهي الأكثر شيوعا) : 


وهي إننا عندما نكون في حالة تعب او ارهاق يكون التنفس أبطأ مما هو عليه في الوضع الطبيعي , 
لذلك اجسامنا تبدأ بأخذ كميه قليلة من الاوكسجين (لان النفس صار بطيء) . 
لذا عندما نتثاءب يتم جلب كميه كبيرة من الاوكسجين الى الدم وإخراج ثاني أكسيد الكربون من الدم . 
والقصد من هذه النظرية اننا نبدأ بالتثاؤب إذا نقص مستوى الاوكسجين في الدم . 
ولكن اظهرت الدراسات انه مهما كانت مستويات الاوكسحين في الدم فانك سوف تتثاءب , وانه مهما سحبت كميه كبيرة من الاوكسجين او اخرجت كميه من ثاني اكسيد الكربون فان ذلك لن يحد من التثاؤب . 
اذا هذه النظرية من الممكن ان لا تكون صحيحة
ejabat.google


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: ما هو التثاؤب ؟؟*

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*معلومات جديده وحلوه جدا

شكراااا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*معلومة كتييييييييييير حلوة
الرب يباركم*


----------

